# 2018 Outback 330Rl "glamper"



## Netbravo (Feb 20, 2018)

Finally made the move to the Outback 330RL.... Why did we wait so long!! 1st trip out Presidents Day weekend.... AWESOME!


----------



## hamm20132 (Nov 22, 2017)

Congratulations, looked at floor plan and it looks very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the new RV....


----------



## bob91yj (Jun 12, 2018)

We've been living full time in our 2017 330RL for about a year now. The only change we've really made to it was removing the dinette and putting a desk there to make a mini-office.


----------



## dvan (Nov 28, 2020)

We really like this model and plan on buying a 2019 the first of the year. My question is : How difficult will it be to add the washer dryer prep in this unit? Some of these come w/d ready!


----------

